# Cyber security in the CF?



## Rez (23 Feb 2014)

Is there a specific trade in the CF that focuses on cyber attacks/defence and programming? I'm currently focusing on network security, algorithms & programming in University, and I have experience with penetration testing and cyber attacks. I'm a reservist student looking to make a switch to reg force later on, and I'm curious if there are any Reg force jobs open for people qualified in these areas.

Thanks!


----------



## Occam (23 Feb 2014)

A very, very limited number of positions exist for ATIS Techs and ACISS in that type of role.  You'd be pretty lucky (statistically) to get one of those positions, and even then you'd still be faced with doing the typical trade duties in the postings before and after these positions.  In other words, if you got one of them, you could only expect to be doing it for 3-5 years - then back to the rock face with the rest of the trade

CELE and Signals officers would be in the same boat - you might luck into something related for a single posting.


----------



## JBP (21 May 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> A very, very limited number of positions exist for ATIS Techs and ACISS in that type of role.  You'd be pretty lucky (statistically) to get one of those positions, and even then you'd still be faced with doing the typical trade duties in the postings before and after these positions.  In other words, if you got one of them, you could only expect to be doing it for 3-5 years - then back to the rock face with the rest of the trade
> 
> CELE and Signals officers would be in the same boat - you might luck into something related for a single posting.



So far it's been a very closed community... You also have had to find a way to show some aptitude in that field. For which there was no formal process in the military for doing that until recently... Generally if you know enough to be in the know, you ask your career manager about it. After you've had a little time in, training, experience and good PER's. They (the Canadian Armed Forces) is trying rapidly (and desperately) to modernize this aspect of warfare...


----------



## technophile (22 Aug 2014)

Sign up for and win the Cyber challenge ( hosted and held  CFSCE) and the posting opportunities will come.


----------



## Tibbson (22 Aug 2014)

Rez said:
			
		

> Is there a specific trade in the CF that focuses on cyber attacks/defence and programming? I'm currently focusing on network security, algorithms & programming in University, and I have experience with penetration testing and cyber attacks. I'm a reservist student looking to make a switch to reg force later on, and I'm curious if there are any Reg force jobs open for people qualified in these areas.
> 
> Thanks!



Some of the training you note is required by MP working in the computer crime positions.  Computer forensics, network intrusions, password cracking, data recovery, steganography, evidence preservation, forensic imaging...  Your odds of getting one of those positions are virtually nil unless you are an MP and even then you will only do that job for posting or two then back to standard MP duties.  Other then this, and a few other fringe trade assignments noted by others, you wont find much within the CF.


----------



## NSDreamer (25 Aug 2014)

It sounds to me like you want to work at CFNOC (Canadian Forces Networkign Operations Centre) That's where that sort of work goes on, and good news! As a reservist they have an entire team that is focused around network security that is filled by Class B positions. The issue with the area is the level of skill required is not something you accumulate in a 3 year period, so reservists that can have renewing contracts are preferred. Take a look into it, I think there are a couple of REO positions right now, such as:

http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/details-renseignements.aspx?positionnumber=O-17205

More positions are listed, but there are very few below the rank of Cpl! It's a dream job for many, so work hard and good luck!

 Cheers,
  NSDreamer


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Aug 2014)

There are some positions for Comm Research (291ers) doing the cyber thing.


----------



## Mike5 (28 Aug 2014)

Does anyone have links (internet or DWAN) for the Cyber challenge (hosted and held  CFSCE)?

Cheers,

iper:


----------



## JBP (29 Aug 2014)

Mike5 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have links (internet or DWAN) for the Cyber challenge (hosted and held  CFSCE)?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> iper:



I attended CC in 2013 and have been poking around all over the various chains of command from Ottawa to CFSCE to Kingston and it's just not happening this year. It seems it was one of the first things to be budget cut in the last fiscal review. 

Really REALLY unfortunate; it was a fantastic experiece professionally and personally.


----------



## chopchop (25 Sep 2014)

I recently saw that in the ACISS Employment Sheet (or whatever you call it, the list that shows every ACISS position you can get into) there's a one for Penetration Testers (under the IST branch I think with a MCpl rank requirement).

Now, I wanted to know if you can actually get a job as a Penetration Tester in the FC or is it just a myth?

Thanks


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Sep 2014)

chopchop said:
			
		

> I recently saw that in the ACISS Employment Sheet (or whatever you call it, the list that shows every ACISS position you can get into) there's a one for Penetration Testers (under the IST branch I think with a MCpl rank requirement).
> 
> Now, I wanted to know if you can actually get a job as a Penetration Tester in the FC or is it just a myth?
> 
> Thanks



Oh god, this warranted a huge So to speak!


----------



## chopchop (25 Sep 2014)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Oh god, this warranted a huge So to speak!



 :blotto: :blotto: :blotto:


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2014)

Very specialized position, which means there's not many of them in the CF.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Sep 2014)

But don't wait to start prep work for a job like that!  Buy yours today!

 ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2014)

Pretty sure that's issued on the Comm Rsch DP1 course....  >


----------



## chopchop (29 Sep 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But don't wait to start prep work for a job like that!  Buy yours today!
> 
> ;D
> 
> http://www.oempromo.com/upload/Prod_245/Instant-Nerd-Kit_24373519.jpg



The braces man where are the braces??  :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------

